# First attempt



## fivebk (Mar 24, 2012)

I have read alot about Skeeter Pee. It sounds like a good summer drink.My question is this..... I am getting ready to make a wine from scratch that I call Cherry Zin. It's ingredients are...... Blackberries, blueberries, Cherries & Welch's 100% frozen Concord conc. Will the slurry from this make a good skeeter Pee????? 

BOB


----------



## barryjo (Mar 25, 2012)

fivebk said:


> I have read alot about Skeeter Pee. It sounds like a good summer drink.My question is this..... I am getting ready to make a wine from scratch that I call Cherry Zin. It's ingredients are...... Blackberries, blueberries, Cherries & Welch's 100% frozen Concord conc. Will the slurry from this make a good skeeter Pee?????
> 
> BOB


 
Should be a good combination. BTW, it is tough to make a bad SP!!!!


----------



## fivebk (Mar 31, 2012)

My Cherry Zin finished up and I got a batch of Skeeter Pee started. I followed all the directions except I increased batch size to 6 gallon. and I threw in the strainer bag with the contents of my other batch.
It was fermenting within 2 hrs of adding the slurry.

Never have tried Skeeter Pee, but I think it's gonna be GOOD !!!!

BOB


----------



## fivebk (Jun 22, 2012)

*Bottled today*

I bottled my first batch of Skeeter Pee this morning. I bottled it in 1/2 gal jugs

Here are some pics


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks awesome! But how does it taste?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 22, 2012)

Love it all he way around Bob!!!!!!


----------



## fivebk (Jun 23, 2012)

We had a little left over, so I chilled it down and let the #1 wine critic of the family (my wife) sample it. She wanted to chill a bottle down and invite guests over!!! I guess that means it's GOOD!!!! I used a bag of fruit and the slurry from a batch of wine that had blackberries, cherries, and blueberries in it.

BOB


----------

